# Nibbles and Baby



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

> This Is Baby






[marq=down][/marq]










> This Is Nibbles


[marq=down][/marq]

Here are two of my new ratties. I know they are both Dumbo but can someone tell me the name of their coats? Baby has only the one grey spot on her face. Thanks! Cindy


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know but they are ADORABLE! I love the white with the grey spot, way cute. I would geuss a black eyed white with a topspot perhaps on the first?


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Super cute!


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

Thanks. I just LOVE them to pieces! Tomorrow I am getting my FN and cant wait to see them in it! I of course have to cover it with hardware cloth so they cant slip out.
Ive only had my two sister rats for about 10 days and they already are super friendly and LOVE to come out and hang out on my shoulder. Baby is also way friendly and loves to come out.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I would guess the second is a bareback and the first, a BEW with a small patch like Poppyseed said.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww they are so cute


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I think they might be the cutest rats I have ever seen!! (no offense to anyone else's rats - including my own )


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

aww thanks Donna. I just love them so much already! My chihuahua loves them too and tonight they all played so cute together.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*I agree with poppyseed nibbles looks like a bearback, then Baby looks like she could be a Baldie only she doesn't quite have the "right" markings for it. *


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

Hey Naz or anyone else out there, Where can I find info on the coat markings? Id like to find out more about the different coats and types of rats out there. Thanks cindy


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm

Cute ratties, by the way!


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

thanks Dimitrius!


----------



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

to cute, that lil grey spot on baby is just great!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I've never seen a rat like Baby, I think her markings and being a black eyed white is quite rare. Good find!


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

Yeah she stole my heart from the get go! She is very friendly and has been from day one. She never runs or hides from me when I go to get them all out. I have 3 girls and all are sweet, with only one being a bit skiddish when I try to take her out. Once out though she is a doll as well!


----------

